# Peter Ferreira, violinist



## Adrianne Beaumont

Last night I attended a concert by critically acclaimed violinist and recording artist, Peter Ferreira. I must say that his performance was a reminder that being a great violinist involves more than nailing all the right notes. It involves having musical courage. And if you have personal courage to back it up, as Peter does, so much the better… His repertoire was amazingly versatile and covered music of all styles and for all tastes. He started the evening with vocalize by S. Rachmaninov, followed by Paganini's Cantabile. After a few pieces by he's accompanist, he returned and performed Romanza Andaluza by Sarasate the Romanze by Arthur Foot and a tango arrangement of a Piazzolla piece, I cant remember the name but the audience enthusiastically greeted Mr. Ferreira's performance, so full of energy, radiance and color, that it was no surprise he had to return for an encore… let me tell you, I wondered what he was going to play… maybe a Bach partita or something…

He looked at the pianist, exchanged a few words with him turned back at the audience, and started playing solo… caprice number 1 of Paganini's 24 caprices!!!!

Thank God I was sitting down!!! It was amazing to see someone playing it up close and personal! I have heard it in recordings, but to actually see it live, played by such an accomplished violinist, it was unforgettable…

After the show, they had some cds for sale, I got his autograph and got to talk with him for about 15 minutes. Very down to earth, polite and umble… A great musician with a great personality! The concert was enlightening, moving, and entertaining. Mr. Ferreira's sensitivity was noteworthy; his playing is highly musical and filled with succulent phrasing. His tone was gorgeous!!!

Mr. Ferreira's official website: www.peterferreira.com


----------



## linz

Do you know what label he records on?


----------



## Adrianne Beaumont

He records under his own label, Aeminium Records ( www.aeminiumrecords.com ) but he has not recorded the paganini yet! I understand it's in the works...

Did you visit his website? www.peterferreira.com

Adrianne


----------



## linz

I went to the site breifly, I'll go back to it and peruse. (I live in the no man's land between Dallas and Austin, Texas but we have still had some very remarkable violinist preform here such as Anne Sophie Mutter? (at least I think so), but I know for a fact that Joshua Bell and Perlman were here in Central Texas.)


----------



## music3

Allow me to comment on this artist -- Peter Ferreira is surrounded with great violinists that inspired him to be agreat violinist also. At an early age of six, he was actively playing the violin. He already played as soloist with different orchestras like Mandragora Tango Orchestra and ensembles which developed and widened his musicianship. He is in demand as a recitalist and recording artist (Aeminium Records. Amadis, Coimbra, etc...) and has lots of tours abroad. i've heard his recording of Thais Meditation by Massenet. It was great because he has beautiful and expressive tones done.


----------



## avrile

Hi Music3! Nice comment you have there! Would you mind telling me more about his repertoire and personal opinion about his playing? You've mentioned only one piece - Massenet's Meditation from his stagework- Thais. That's great but I would appreciate it if you would give us more examples because I'm getting to be more interested about this virtuoso.


----------



## music3

Peter Ferreira performs the famous "Four Seasons" by Antonio Vivaldi, Beethoven's Violin Sonata No. 5 in F Major,Op. 24 famously known as "Spring",(which happens to be my favorite), and Mozart's Violin Sonatas. He also performs Portuguese Traditionals like "Almedina",a duet with two guitars,one is a Classical guitar and one is a Portuguese guitar. Actually I've watched his video of "Almedina". He plays sensibly and has a good vibrato on every note. It's great. The pieces produced great sounds and provided a great combination of the violin and the guitars.


----------

